# Project On Every Day DIY Tools For The Elderly And Disabled



## geek84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Good Morning Folks 

I am starting a project on how DIY tools used for home maintenance can be improved, so that they can be easily used by the elderly, disabled, and other individuals who have below average movement and strength in their hands and body. The tools which I had in mind were things like hammer, screw driver, tape measure, pliers, torch, Allen keys, and a craft knife.

Could you be kind enough to tell me where I could go in order to find out whether or not tools like the above are already available on the market for use by people with disabilities?

If not, where is the best place to go in order to get more information regarding this?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------

